# Casting/creating noobie question



## TSum (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello all,

I have recently started casting in a pressure pot with Alumilite. I was admiring other crafter's creations and have been studying up on the forums.  Specifically Mark's HobbleCreekCraftsman pen blanks.  Not trying to copy his designs but I was curious on how he achieved the shiny label look.  I located information on the HVAC tape for backgrounds and steampunk applications but cannot locate how the "colored foil" technique is achieved.  Any help/suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## plantman (Jan 5, 2016)

TSum said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have recently started casting in a pressure pot with Alumilite. I was admiring other crafter's creations and have been studying up on the forums.  Specifically Mark's HobbleCreekCraftsman pen blanks.  Not trying to copy his designs but I was curious on how he achieved the shiny label look.  I located information on the HVAC tape for backgrounds and steampunk applications but cannot locate how the "colored foil" technique is achieved.  Any help/suggestions are appreciated!



Alcohol dye/ink can be used to tint/color the tape or any metal. Can be found at your local craft or hobby store.    Jim   S


----------



## Marko50 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Tyler! Jim is exactly right. Alcohol ink is what I use to color any of the aluminum I use in my castings. It takes a bit of practice applying it to the surface due to the fact that it dries at warps speed. Put it on thick and try to cover the entire piece of tape you're using within a couple of seconds. Use a big brush.

You might have to put on a second coat if you're not happy with how even the first application came out. 

Hope this helps!


----------

